# Schleifendurchläufe zählen



## jojoGT (17. Jan 2014)

Moin Moin,
ich zerbreche mir schon viele Stunden den Kopf über folgende Aufgabe:

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, welches die Schleifendurchläufe zählt und die Schleife verlässt, wenn ein Bedingungswert durch 4 ohne Rest teilbar ist. Die Schleife beginnt mit einem Bedingungswert von 7. Wie häufig wird die Schlaufe durchlaufen, bis sie verlassen wird?

Ich habe schon vieles probiert aber bis jetzt hat leider noch nichts zu 100% funktioniert!

kann mir da einer von euch helfen?

Danke schonmal!!!
Gruß jojo


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jan 2014)

zeig mal deinen code


----------



## jojoGT (17. Jan 2014)

Moin, ich hatte schonmal einen besseren code aber dies ist der aktuellste 

public class uebung22 {


	public static void main (String[] args)  {	      

		double a = 7.0;
		double x = 0.0;

		do{	

		++x;
		--a;
		} while (a/4 != 0.0);




			  System.out.println( "x =" + x);


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jan 2014)

der operator ist % also das gibt den rest der division zurück

while (a%4 != 0.0);


----------



## jojoGT (17. Jan 2014)

ahh perfekt!! danke dir! läuft!


----------

